# giving more permissions to a user?

## Xamindar

This may be a stupid question but I can't find the answer.

I want to give my normal user permission to mount disks and smb shares under his home directory but can't figure out how.

----------

## phajdan.jr

For removable disks like pendrives I'd recommend pmount, and for samba shares, assuming they don't change, list them in /etc/fstab or use sudo carefully.

----------

## Xamindar

I don't have any flash drives that are also pens  :Confused:  That is a cool idea though.

Flash drives work fine in kde4 anyway. I basically want to give my user permission to use the mount command and be able to mount things himself. Don't like the idea of having to be root every time I want to mount a new samba share. I think ubuntu somehow mounts them by simply browsing to them in nautilus. I guess it uses fuse or something? I'll search around some more.

----------

## SiberianSniper

I'm not sure if it's just for physical devices or if network shares work too, but do you have users and umask=000 as options in your fstab?

----------

## Xamindar

 *SiberianSniper wrote:*   

> I'm not sure if it's just for physical devices or if network shares work too, but do you have users and umask=000 as options in your fstab?

 

Not using fstab for this. Guess I could add the ones I know will not change to fstab but this does not solve the problem with new shares.

----------

